# John Powell answering questions !!!



## Johnny22 (Sep 7, 2009)

Guys check this out:

on the EW forum John Powell is invited to answer questions about mockup, production, film scoring etc

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/foru ... y.php?f=32


I hope that I'm allowed to post the link, i apologize if not. I just want to be a help for the ones who has missed it.

Cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## Ed (Sep 7, 2009)

Johnny22 @ Mon Sep 07 said:


> http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/foru ... y.php?f=32



Cool thanks for the link!




> I hope that I'm allowed to post the link,



OMG they didnt pay VI to advertise therefore we are going to remove the link and ban the user muhahahha. VI Control arent like NS.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, I was about to write something similar


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 7, 2009)

Whoa! One of my favourites!! Thanks for the link.


Now... you're banned.





Joke.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Hal (Sep 7, 2009)

thx man for the sacrifice  now we can all enjoy reading


----------



## Stevie (Sep 7, 2009)

hahahah


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 7, 2009)

One of my favorite current composers. Yeah, he's MV-RC which should mean I don't care for him but I have almost every score he's done and really admire his talent and creativity.


----------



## Justus (Sep 7, 2009)

I like his pentatonic(ish) melody writing.


----------



## bryla (Sep 7, 2009)

I like his short answers


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 7, 2009)

bryla @ 7/9/2009 said:


> I like his short answers



Here's a great one, for all of us who complain about thestateoftheindustry/bastardsuitswhodon'tknowathingaboutmusic/howharditistofindwork/howharditistogetcontacts, etc, etc, etc:



> My best advice is - try and be better than everyone else.... and if you are not, then write more, learn more, listen to more, study more, think more, stay up later than anyone else until you are. I'm not being flippant - it's a hard business to get into and there are a lot of great composers out there.


----------



## bryla (Sep 7, 2009)

priceless! But somehow it's worth everything when it comes from him


----------



## Hal (Sep 7, 2009)

not what i expected at all
very boring,not informative
extremly short answers.

may be it will get better in other questions..


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd ask a question but somehow I get the feeling Doug won't post it. 8)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hal @ 7/9/2009 said:


> not what i expected at all
> very boring,not informative
> extremly short answers.
> 
> may be it will get better in other questions..



You can always read http://www.filmzene.net/read.php?u=interju_john_powell_english.html (this) while you wait for him to reply to more questions.


----------



## Hal (Sep 7, 2009)

much more intresting thx Ned

thats an interesting question am waiting for
lets see how is he gonna answer that..
Mr. Powell

I was wondering if you could describe a bit of your setup to us? For example, how you have your studio laid out, what hardware and software you are using, and how your template in your DAW is setup. Also if you explain a little about your work flow and creative processes and how that works with you studio's setup including a bit on what role you use various EastWest products in this processes. 

Thank you!
Joe Poch

i bet his answer is gonna be somthing like
Mac/cubase
PC/gigastudio
custom library.
.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 7, 2009)

Actually, Powell uses Logic Pro on an 8 kore Mac Pro with Apogee Symphony system.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 7, 2009)

Who knows if it´s really him there :roll: ?!?
His answers are not and won´t be (I think) of any help...anyway I keep reading!!!


----------



## nikolas (Sep 7, 2009)

Hal @ Tue Sep 08 said:


> i bet his answer is gonna be somthing like
> Mac/cubase
> PC/gigastudio
> custom library.
> .


I would be ready to assume that his answers would be:
Yes
No
Ok

Or something to that end! 

I guess he doesn't have much time, but David Newman before him gave some very solid replies and discussed things (a bit). The one sentence posts are not extremely helpful, although what Ned quoted is indeed the core of a serious issue...


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't see the point in this Q/A...its almost like he is being forced to do it. With short un-elaborated answers.

Ah well for the star struck among you I guess its Christmas come early :D

Dan


----------



## bryla (Sep 7, 2009)

I would also direct you to
www.stageandscreenonline.com

I think the latest interview by Tommy Pearson is with John Powell


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 8, 2009)

Bryla - thx for the link. Nice interview with TONS of details into John's thinking.

Rob


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 8, 2009)

My question would be: * "music has to be ego driven because it's your ego that's leading you from one note to the next" ~John Powell"* Care to elaborate?


----------



## madbulk (Sep 8, 2009)

holy cow but that ain't worth darkening sol online's door


----------



## madbulk (Sep 8, 2009)

holy cow but that ain't worth darkening sol online's door


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 8, 2009)

holy cow but that ain't worth darkening sol online's door


----------



## Justus (Sep 8, 2009)

holy cow but that ain't worth darkening sol online's door


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 8, 2009)

holy cow but that ain't worth darkening sol online's door


----------



## madbulk (Sep 8, 2009)

s'all i'm trying to say


----------



## billval3 (Sep 8, 2009)

bryla @ Tue Sep 08 said:


> I would also direct you to
> www.stageandscreenonline.com
> 
> I think the latest interview by Tommy Pearson is with John Powell



Thank you! You just gave me a wealth of interviews to listen to in the car! :D


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 16, 2009)

His answers thus far have been pretty vague. David Newman's Q&A was far more insightful.


----------



## Ed (Sep 17, 2009)

I like this answer:
_
"Regarding "orchestration", this term needs some updating in the field of film composing. There's orchestration A. the Rimsky Korsakov - Borodin type, then there is orchestration B. in midi, * then there is orchestration C. as in turning midi orchestration into something that musicians can play *- this is sometimes more like transcription. All difficult in there own way but different as can be from a musical standpoint. * I do A. and B. but never C. Well, I say never. I have done but I'm too slow and inaccurate so I fired my ass. *"
_


lol


----------

